
The Great Hanoi Rat Massacre of 1902 Did Not Go as Planned - robssssss
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/hanoi-rat-massacre-1902?ref=hn
======
caliagent
Much like the Indian viper massacre or many similar pay for kills schemes.
[http://freakonomics.com/podcast/the-cobra-effect-a-new-
freak...](http://freakonomics.com/podcast/the-cobra-effect-a-new-freakonomics-
radio-podcast/)

Tinfoil hat me wonders if it was a miniscule cost jobs program to curry favor
with locals, even though this would never be acknowledged.

